
The Zergo Freedom is the latest contender for the best ergonomic keyboard - nathanos
https://www.zergotech.com
======
nathanos
Saw a link to this keyboard in a previous post... I think it deserves a post
of its own. Keen to hear if others know more about this? Seems to do well in
reviews

